# LF: electric blue jack dempsey cichlids!!!



## heezy (Apr 6, 2012)

hello, i am looking to buy a few electric blue jack dempsey cichlids msg back with price please!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

they have plenty at IPU!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I was in island pets in burnaby a few days ago and they had a tank full of juvies... I really like jd's my next tank will have some.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heezy (Apr 6, 2012)

im not going to pay 50 dollars for one, ipu is a rip off i want them for cheap!!! Where els can i find them?!?!?!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Petsmart in langley had some but I couldnt tell if they were electric blues or not. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Cheap doesn't exactly mean quality though and often it doesn't. I think I saw a pair at AQuariums West, but they won't be cheap either.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ipu is the best the ebjd i got grew so fast to. shour you migh be able to get some for 35 or 40 ea but will they last ?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

50 is market price for these guys... They are not cheap...

Every once and a while you may find someone who is selling one privately, but that does not happen often.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I got mine from IPU and it is growing like crazy!!! I was lucky when I purchased mine it was a weekly special and cost me $35. Wish I had snatched up a few more. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I seen the ones at IPU yesterday and absolutely amazing! around 1.5 " if I am not mistaken..... As for IPU being a rip-off, I have to disagree. EBJD are not cheap anywhere. These are great quality fish and you don't have to question whether they are electic blue or not...theirs are stunning colored!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I got four of them from IPU back around boxing week wicked deal on them same size as the ones in store now. If there was a way to produce EBJD without going through so much time and energy just to create a Electric blue gene Jack to be able to start producing EBJD im sure they would be cheaper. I am more surprised they arent more expensive. Just imagine how much it would cost for a full grown EBJD if the 1.5" ones are $40. Still maybe just maybe you might get lucky and find one that someone cant look after. Dont know when that would be though.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mine are growing well to


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Where do you live? I can have a couple here for Sunday . During my sale . Check first to be sure.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> 50 is market price for these guys... They are not cheap...
> 
> Every once and a while you may find someone who is selling one privately, but that does not happen often.


Thanks for the back up guys!


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow $ 40 or $ 50 for the electric blue Jack Dempsey is very good price.

At creature animals pet store in Victoria . one EBJD about 2" for $ 99.99.


----------



## moni9521 (Jun 12, 2011)

Creatures is a joke lol im from vic to all there fish are like 50% more then what they should be


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

moni9521 said:


> Creatures is a joke lol im from vic to all there fish are like 50% more then what they should be


Actually with the logistics of getting fish the extra distance to Victoria I would expect much higher costs then locally.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

heezy said:


> im not going to pay 50 dollars for one, ipu is a rip off i want them for cheap!!! Where els can i find them?!?!?!


If you are not planning on spending the money for quality fish then maybe you need to pack up all your equipment and shut down your tank(s). $50 for a true EBJD is a fair price. Go to petland in POCO they are almost $80 there. Remember you always get what you pay for. Cheap is always cheap. Maybe you should try and get a group buy going for some of these types of fish or are you not willing to put in a bit of legwork to get a better price. Good luck.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

EBJD are $50 USD on line so yes, not sure why $50 in Canada seems expensive.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> I got four of them from IPU back around boxing week wicked deal on them same size as the ones in store now. If there was a way to produce EBJD without going through so much time and energy just to create a Electric blue gene Jack to be able to start producing EBJD im sure they would be cheaper. I am more surprised they arent more expensive. Just imagine how much it would cost for a full grown EBJD if the 1.5" ones are $40. Still maybe just maybe you might get lucky and find one that someone cant look after. Dont know when that would be though.


when it does happen im shour at least 50 ppl will want it, and there for i doubt youl get it your self might even creat a biding war lol that being said i want to know when this hapens havent been on the fourm long enuf to get a great deal on a coler
strained fish


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

moni9521 said:


> Creatures is a joke lol im from vic to all there fish are like 50% more then what they should be


Yeah The new ownership and staff are rookie. They are still learning more about animals. I sold my offspring discus to them, They are poor care about discus therefore I will refused to sell my top quality discus. Because they don't listen to me.

Pre-owner was really good he bought a lot of my top quality discus and they were great care about discus.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I know the guy was breeding EBJD from Blue gene JD x Blue gene JD offspring are small amount of EBJD. They were really very nice. and he did try to breed EBJD x Blue Gene JD. I dont know what happend....The parents were very aggressive and kill one of them. The EBJD are absolutely very beautiful fish.


----------



## moni9521 (Jun 12, 2011)

Theres not much competition for them i dont blame them lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You mean Sean westle?


----------



## heezy (Apr 6, 2012)

i live in surrey i have cars so i can come pick the little guys up name your price i love ebjds


----------



## heezy (Apr 6, 2012)

dude i can get them for 40 but i asked around and i know i can find them for cheaper so unless your pming cause you have some for sale i dont know why you would even reply. and learn more about ebjds before giving advice i deal with importers and sometimes wholesalers and i know alot more then you do so please i only asked for serious replys to my post and your reply has nothing to do with what im asking for


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just wanted to post a couple pix of the amazing ones at IPU for anybody that is looking for some. No question they are amazing quality & worth the price IMO. Not too mention you don't have to question if they are the real deal. Still about a dozen left in stock






















I'll be closing this thread as the member is taking a permanent vacation. Just seemed like a fitting place to post the pix


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Kramers has a tank full for 40.00 each. All healthy and very nice looking. Saw them today.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, DIZTRBD1... this thread was starting to get out of hand. We are better off than having newbies to this forum with a "know-better than thou" attitude and are unreceptive to helpful advice and positive criticism. :bigsmile:


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Kramers has a tank full for 40.00 each. All healthy and very nice looking. Saw them today.


I think something people might be missing here is that at IPU, HST is included on livestock for members. Which means these guys are actually $44.63 FYI. Of course quality can be the issue with these guys too, we are quite picky where we get them from.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then pretty close in price with the hst. 
Alot of the suppliers have them offered right now. Suppliers seem to get them on offer at the same time.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

April said:


> You mean Sean westle?


Yes you are right. He bred them, I dont know if he is still doing that.


----------

